# How To Upgrade Tablet Browser



## Brvsfn01 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have an Android tablet that runs Android OS 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich and I want to change the browser in the tablet. To the best of my knowledge it is running the Google Chrome browser and I want to install Firefox but I am not sure how to do it. Can anybody make some suggestions as to how to do this? Thanks.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Download the app from the Google Play store.


----------



## Technowhiz123 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello,
If you would like to install Firefox on your Android Tablet, just download it from the Google Play Store.

Link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.firefox


----------

